# Visa for Spouse Parent



## appleglaze28 (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi 

Just curious, My Aussie fiance & I plan to wed in a year time or so. He currently lives with his dad cause his dad has health problems. I was wondering what visa is suitable for his dad.

I was looking at quota visa but there's not much detail on where you should be when you apply for it.


----------



## justice (Nov 26, 2012)

appleglaze28 said:


> Hi
> 
> Just curious, My Aussie fiance & I plan to wed in a year time or so. He currently lives with his dad cause his dad has health problems. I was wondering what visa is suitable for his dad.
> 
> I was looking at quota visa but there's not much detail on where you should be when you apply for it.


For starter try have him contact Philippines Consulate General in Australia

Philippine Consulate General - Sydney, Australia


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

The retirement visa might work for him but the cost for him is extremely high. Staying on a tourist visa and renewing every few months is probably his best option. Another issue is that if your future father-in-law is in poor health, he may find it difficult to find adequate, affordable healthcare here. I assume he has health insurance of some kind in Australia that many or may not be usable here in the Philippines.
I think your fiancee is probably in the best position where he is to get any needed information.


Good Luck...


----------

